# APR Carbon Fiber Intake, VWR R600 intake, or OEM intake?



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

I plan on getting the APR stage 1 ecu upgrade. With that said, I plan on possibly upgrading the oem intake system. The best options I have found are:

APR carbon fiber intake
http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_ea888_gen3_mqb.html

VWR R600 intake
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/VWR-R600-Cold-Air-Intake.html

Has anyone installed the either of the aforementioned intakes? If yes, what are your initial impressions (pros cons)? I'm leaning with VWR R600, just hope to read more reviews before pulling the trigger.

I also plan on getting an APR downpipe and catback if they ever develop one. If that makes a difference or not.


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm interest in the APR one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

One of the things I would be curious about is what, if any, the seeming larger volume of air the new VWR enclosed intake seems to offer over the APR? And, which one is louder. Some prefer the sound, I prefer one that is a bit more muted.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

I think a dyno comparison could only answer your larger volume of air question. I'm more concerned with the stability of the APR intake to the other OEM parts. There are a few threads of people having trouble installing the APR intake referencing that it rattles around and needing to use zip ties. The APR intake looks like an awesome product based on the dyno and video clips on APR's website. However, a rattling around air intake could lead to severe problems including engine failure, so my gut tells me APR needs to develop a more reliable way to mount the intake to other OEM parts. I'm leaning towards the VWR R600 simply because the mounting should not remotely be an issue. 

Also, if you watch the APR video clip on the link above, the whining noise their carbon fiber intake makes when shifting to lower RPMs does not sound exactly healthy to me. But hey, some people prefer pushing the limits.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Just bought the VWR R600 today for my A3. Hopefully I'll have it on this weekend. I really like how it mounts to the factory locations and the OEM look. I've only seen one video of it on youtube, it doesn't seem to scream like the APR or the open intakes like the CST/INJEN and for me that's a plus. Also went ahead and picked up the Spullenn Boost pipe kit to put on at the same time. This should have the whole Air to Engine flow path good and upgraded for whenever I can get a tune.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I think a dyno comparison could only answer your larger volume of air question. I'm more concerned with the stability of the APR intake to the other OEM parts. There are a few threads of people having trouble installing the APR intake referencing that it rattles around and needing to use zip ties. The APR intake looks like an awesome product based on the dyno and video clips on APR's website. However, a rattling around air intake could lead to severe problems including engine failure, so my gut tells me APR needs to develop a more reliable way to mount the intake to other OEM parts. I'm leaning towards the VWR R600 simply because the mounting should not remotely be an issue.
> 
> Also, if you watch the APR video clip on the link above, the whining noise their carbon fiber intake makes when shifting to lower RPMs does not sound exactly healthy to me. But hey, some people prefer pushing the limits.


How does the foam filter on the VW Racing model compared to (1) stock, and (2) AEM Dryflow filters? I have heard some horror stories from my Evo and WRX friends re: the HKS mushroom foam filters. They flow really well but do not filter out small particulates. The APR filter is made of pleated cotton. I don't know what the AEM Dryflow filter is made of but I had good experience with it on a Neuspeed intake on my old A3 and prior vehicles.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> How does the foam filter on the VW Racing model compared to (1) stock, and (2) AEM Dryflow filters? I have heard some horror stories from my Evo and WRX friends re: the HKS mushroom foam filters. They flow really well but do not filter out small particulates. The APR filter is made of pleated cotton. I don't know what the AEM Dryflow filter is made of but I had good experience with it on a Neuspeed intake on my old A3 and prior vehicles.


Ha, the mushroom of doom. I would personally never run that type of filter on my car. AEM dryflows are currently in my AMG, awesome filters. Same with AFE. Will never go back to an oiled filter if I don't have to.

Any links to the APR issues?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

The VWR looks good to me, and the price is right.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Nachtsturm said:


> Ha, the mushroom of doom. I would personally never run that type of filter on my car. AEM dryflows are currently in my AMG, awesome filters. Same with AFE. Will never go back to an oiled filter if I don't have to.
> 
> Any links to the APR issues?


the apr intake is balanced on a stock piece with a rubber grommet attached, the front of the intake slides into an existing clip and another fragile plastic tab. the issues arise when you dont appreciate how fragile the tab is.


----------



## gunmike1 (Feb 27, 2014)

On the VWR 600 intake, does it require permanent modifications of is it a straight bolt on piece? I'd like to be able to change it back to factory if I want to sell it down the line without having had to cut and trim any of the factory mounting points.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

VWR is straight bolt on, no modifications required. Overall it's a very nice piece with excellent build quality and fitment. If you're looking for a loud intake this is not for you. You get some nice deeper tones and that "whoosh" noise when you give it a good pull, especially from about 3k. Other than that, there's not much added sound and you definitely don't get that almost blow off valve sound that you get from an open intake. 

I also installed the spullen boost kit (turbo outlet and throttle pipes). The intake fitment is a bit tight with the larger turbo outlet pipe. Still not sure if I'll leave the combination, planning on leaving it in for a couple hundred miles and make sure there isn't any detrimental rubbing between the outlet pipe and the new VWR box. If there is, I'll probably swap out for an open intake or one that uses the factory box(aWe).

Happy with the modifications. Improved low end response which is great for city driving. Turbo is definitely spulling faster and the car feels "peppier" around town.


----------

